# Acer Aspire 5530G reinigen



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (18. Mai 2013)

Hey,
habe heute seit langer Zeit wieder versucht mein Acer Aspire 5530G zum laufen zu bringen, nachdem ich Win7 neu aufgesetzt hatte.
Problem ist nur, dass das Laptop schon nach wenigen Minuten im Idle laut Speedfan bei 60-70°C liegen, was doch sehr hoch ist.
Ich hatte schon mal das Problem dass das Laptop unter Volllast sich aufhing/ausfiel - konnte es damals dank Garantie kostenlos beim Fachhändler reparieren lassen.
Er meinte die Kühlung wäre verstopft gewesen.
Also probierte ich vor 3h das Laptop auseinanderzunehmen, kam aber bei der Tastatur nicht weiter.
Gibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit die Kühlung zu säubern?

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## ColorMe (18. Mai 2013)

Nein gibt es nicht. 
Hab das mit einem anderen Acer erst vor wenigen Tagen durch. Hab mir jetzt aber mal dieses Video angeschaut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZxeMn-YkapE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Funktioniert im Großen und Ganzen genau wie bei meinem und ist in 20min erledigt.

PS: Wenn du ihn schon 1x komplett auseinandergeschraubt hast, dann erneuer gleich die Wärmeleitpaste. 

Und hier mal noch das Service Manual, falls du gar nicht weiter weist.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (18. Mai 2013)

Ich krieg die Tastatur nicht raus - habe es mit nem flachen Schraubendreher versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt,
da es anscheinend 2x Teile gibt die man runterdrücken muss und ich nicht weiß wie ich das hinkriegen soll.


----------



## ColorMe (18. Mai 2013)

Also bei der Tastatur hast du ja oben wie du schon fest gestellt hast diese 2 Halterungen. Da drückst du einfach eine hoch und hebst über die Tasten das Keyboard etwas an. Danach die zweite Halterung. Sei aber beim Ausbau (beim kompletten) vorsichtig mit den Steckern. Immer schön erst nach oben klappen und dann rausziehen.


----------

